# Internet Explorer Zoomfunktion- Bild



## Ador (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe den Hintergrund als CSS definiert. darüber habe ich jetzt ein Bild zu liegen, nun bin ich mehr oder weniger zufällig über das Problem gestolpert, dass wenn man z.B. im Intern Explorer unten rechts die Funktion ZOOM benutzt, dann wird nur das Bild vergrößert, nicht aber der Hintergrund. Die ZOOM Funktion ist ja abhängig vom Explorer, wie kann ich machen, dass sich entweder Hintergrund und Bild gleich vergrößern, oder garnicht?
Weil sonst wird die gesamte Ordnung von der Gesamtansicht durcheinandergebracht. 

Vielen Dank,
mfg


----------



## d2wap (18. Mai 2007)

Man kann Bilder absolut definieren.
Wenn du das Bild einbidnest, kansnt du ihm eine absolute Größe mitgeben - und es wird standardmäßig beim Laden der Seite auch so angezeigt.
Auc mit aktivierter Zoom-Funktion. Bei mri tuts zumindest.

Beispiel:

```
<img src="bild.jpg" style="width=400;height=300">
```


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2007)

Hi!


d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Beispiel:
> 
> ```
> <img src="bild.jpg" style="width=400;height=300">
> ```


Bleibt anzumerken, dass nach den CSS-Eigenschaften ein Doppelpunkt und kein Gleichheitszeichen gesetzt wird, sowie die Einheitenangabe (px) fehlt.

Trotzdem vergrössert bei mir der IE7 mit der Zoom-Funktion das Grafikelement.


----------



## d2wap (18. Mai 2007)

Ja, sorry, Fehler meinerseits.
Bei mir vergrößert der IE7 die Bilder nicht, wenn ich mit der Zoomfunktion die Seite öffne. Schalte ich sie aber aus und wieder ein, dann schon.

Leider finde ich bzgl. MS hierzu keine Auskunft.
Auch von anderer Stelle finde ich keine Info, wie man in diesem Fall Abhilfe schaffen kann.


----------

